# VECTOR-Girl-"HAARE"!



## JTBKN (8. Juli 2004)

Hi Leutz habe mich daran versucht eine weibl. Figur zu vectorisieren...

nach Stundenlangen hin und her ( Freehandnewbie) gebe ich alleine erstmal auf.
Ich arbeite ausschließlich mit dem Bezigon Werkzeug !
Der Nachzeichner ist meiner Meinung nach viel zu ungenau und zu einfach....
das Ergebnis überzeugt mich nicht........

Meine Frage weiß jemand wie man mit Freehand MX gut Haare erstellen kann.....

Danke für eure Antworten

MFG der JTBKN


----------



## JTBKN (8. Juli 2004)

*der erste entwurf war schlimmer*

siehe


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (8. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

Da Vectorworks nicht unbedingt auf Detailgenauigkeit geschaffen ist, würde 
ich die vorhandene Haarpartie zunächst konturieren, also nur die Umrisse
nachzeichnen. Die eigentliche Würze und Schönheit kommt dann bei unterschiedlichen 
Schattierungen, die ein bißchen Fingerspitzengefühl erfordern.
Schau Dich am besten mal auf den einschlägigen Vectorworks-Seite um 
und hol Dir etwas Inspiration.

Gruss Markus

P.S. Das heißt übrigens B*e*zigon-Werkzeug


----------



## JTBKN (8. Juli 2004)

*DANKE !*

hast du vielleicht den Link es gibt so viele gute Seiten....


----------

